# For Wives Only....



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2006)

_"Making Love to Your Husband's Heart"..._

Hello Beautiful Ladies, this post is for you only.  Let's make your husband's day.  
Because they don't have the priviledge of a forum as you do to vent, share and care...  

First, pick up your phone and call him and in your softest voice, just say this:

"_Baby_... _I love you_"...

Then hang up...softly.   It can be a voice mail or direct contact.   Believe me this will make his day.  Now if he calls you back and asks you, "Woman! What's up with you ???   Just answer, very softly, _"Baby...I love you."_  (And ladies, don't forget the pause, after "Baby".  

Remember, you're _'making love_ to your husband's heart.'

Now:   While at your computer create some business cards.  (There should be a template in 'Word' for these). Design the card (if you like) with a graphic, but type these words on it:

_Baby...'for you only'._

It doesn't matter if you print them out on regular paper, card stock, or color paper.  Use whatever you have available.   Cut them out and place them in an envelope and put them in a safe place.  

Now, may I teach you a Shimmie lesson?  

This is what you will need:

2 Feather Boas (his favorite color)  Places like Party City or Fabric and Craft Stores have them.
Your favorite song or instrumental
A single flower
Your knees
Your pelvis
Your hips
Your glutes (size doesn't matter)
Homemade chocolate chip cookie dough.  
Now, when you're ready, let me know and I will give you the full details.  

I am an incurable Romantic and I believe that's why I've been in the 'wedding' business for over 19 years (Floral designs, coordinating, etc.).  One bride-to-be needed some ideas for a Romantic evening and that's when all of this started.  

I'm sure many of you ladies have your very own tips for Romance that you'd like to share as well.   

Let me know when you're ready for my 'Shimmie' lesson.   Now, pick up that telephone and get started on making love to your husband's heart.  You never know how much it will mean to him and get him through this day.

"Love, Shimmie..."


----------



## blueabyss333 (Jun 14, 2006)

(NOT posting because I'm not a wife, but WOW! )


----------



## nelli711 (Jun 14, 2006)

blueabyss333 said:
			
		

> (NOT posting because I'm not a wife, but WOW! )



I second what she said!!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2006)

blueabyss333 said:
			
		

> (NOT posting because I'm not a wife, but WOW! )


 
Ahhhhh, but take notes anyway.  I have been keeping journals full of Romantic tips for when I do re-marry.  

So, Ms. future Bride, prepare your journals and be ready, for it may happen sooner than you think.  

"Love, Shimmie..."


----------



## blueabyss333 (Jun 14, 2006)

nelli711 said:
			
		

> I second what she said!!


 
Nelli, we need to find some HUSBANDS!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2006)

nelli711 said:
			
		

> I second what she said!!


 
Take notes and be prepared.  Marriage happens, so be ready... 

"Love, Shimmie..."


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jun 14, 2006)

wow, 

sounds amazing, my sweet romantic hubby would love this 

more please darling shimmie.... 

Bless You


----------



## blueabyss333 (Jun 14, 2006)

ShimmieGirl said:
			
		

> Ahhhhh, but take notes anyway.  I have been keeping journals full of Romantic tips for when I do re-marry.
> 
> So, Ms. future Bride, prepare your journals and be ready, for it may happen sooner than you think.
> 
> "Love, Shimmie..."


 
Thanks Shimmie you're so positive.  God bless ya.  Aww, girl, you're getting me all girly inside.:Rose:


----------



## XXXtacy (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeah Shimmie,

My hubby would love this.... what's next??


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2006)

I need eight more wives to say yes.  I'm loaded and can't wait to share.  Only if you like, I think I'll start a Romance post each week so that you can prepare for your weekend with your husbands.

I need 8 more wives to say yes and I'll give you the first shimmie lesson and what to do with the Homemade chocolate cookie dough.

Single ladies, take notes.  It pays to be ready.  Whatever good things you prepare for will come your way.    And it will stay....

Okay, round them up...8 more wives to say yes.

" Hugs...

 Shimmie..."


----------



## atlien11 (Jun 14, 2006)

Umm...wives please post your husbands reactions so i can take notes too (not married)!


----------



## VA_Girl (Jun 14, 2006)

I will be a wife on June 24th!!! Please give us the shimmie lessons!


----------



## JewelleNY (Jun 14, 2006)

*not fair, I want to be married *


----------



## Spidergul (Jun 14, 2006)

My 10 year anniversary is tomorrow-June 15th.  Can I get a quickie lesson...  

I like the phone call with the _pause_ Baby.._Pause_.. I love you,  and hang up.  That'll get 'em.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey, I'm not married either.  And to think I've been writing these things down for over 19 of helping 'OTHER' Brides.... 

So single ladies...take notes.  God gave these to me for a reason...to share with wives that 'are' and to share with "wives to be."  So start your journels and be prepared.  Because if you're reading this, your husband is coming...

Now, round me up some married ladies to say yes!  I still need 8...   I'm still new here and I don't know everyone.

"Love Shimmie..."


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh just 7 are needed now....


----------



## Mom23 (Jun 14, 2006)

Now we need 6  

My hubby will be home on Tuesday after a 7 month deployment!!!


----------



## CurliDiva (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks *ShimmieGirl*

This thread may help me become a WIFEY!


----------



## MzTami (Jun 14, 2006)

Wife checking in...

Hey Shimmie, gurl, you are romantic! Will you marry me? lol..gurl I'm kidding with you!

I got to run to the bathroom and call my husband on the cellphone, it's too many ears in this office. I want to sound sexxxxxxy when I call.  

Continue please,


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2006)

Mom23 said:
			
		

> Now we need 6
> 
> My hubby will be home on Tuesday after a 7 month deployment!!!


 
Wow!  Happy for you Mom23...VERY HAPPY!  I may just forgo the 6 and start the first shmmie lesson.  Just for you.   

So Mom23, you call it.  I'll start whenever you say so.   

Love, Shimmie...


----------



## Mom23 (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm ready!!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2006)

MzTami said:
			
		

> Wife checking in...
> 
> Hey Shimmie, gurl, you are romantic! Will you marry me? lol..gurl I'm kidding with you!
> 
> ...


 
You are so cute and funny .  He will LOVE it!   I do the same thing with my cell when I call my 'sweetheart'...(not married yet).  People are just too nosy...aren't they?   I just don't let him hear the 'flush' when someone else comes in to use the restroom.   Is there no privacy at work ????

BTW:   I get marriage 'proposals' often.  A lot of the Brides (to be) I consult with ask me that a lot...   I blush and  wink and say, "I'm already spoken for..."   

"Shimmie..."


----------



## Shaniquah (Jun 14, 2006)

*Hey Shimmie, can I add to this please?! I'm a hopeless romantic as well and have wooed my husband a time or two. Here's my addition:*

*Before your husband comes home, have a dish of fresh fruit, anything he likes. Include on that dish a dollop of cool whip, a small section of sugar and a small section of chocolate. When he comes home, meet him at the door and blindfold him. Lead him to the couch (or wherever), sit on him (facing him of course) and start feeding him. What happens next, well, that's up to you*


----------



## Aubergold (Jun 14, 2006)

why do I keep checking this thread every 30 seconds? LOL
I'm not a wife, but Shimmie...where'd u go?  Come back!


----------



## good2uuuu (Jun 14, 2006)

Well, I suppose I should be more romantic. Anniverary 11 coming up in August, so I'll take notes.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jun 14, 2006)

ShimmieGirl said:
			
		

> _"Making Love to Your Husband's Heart"..._
> 
> Hello Beautiful Ladies, this post is for you only.  Let's make your husband's day.
> Because they don't have the priviledge of a forum as you do to vent, share and care...
> ...




I would soooo love to do this, but I feel so bloated, gassy, and gross right now. I guess I'll save this to use in about a year.


----------



## AceH (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey Shimmie, another wifey checking in. What's next?  

BTW Shaniquah, you have a very good "treat" as well


----------



## momi (Jun 14, 2006)

Add me to the list  

BTW -  I love the other post about the plate of goodies. My husband will return from a trip Sunday.  Yeah you all know what time it is..  


Were waiting on you Shimmie...


----------



## Supergirl (Jun 14, 2006)

ShimmieGirl said:
			
		

> I need eight more wives to say yes.  I'm loaded and can't wait to share.  Only if you like, *I think I'll start a Romance post each week* so that you can prepare for your weekend with your husbands.
> 
> I need 8 more wives to say yes and I'll give you the first shimmie lesson and what to do with the Homemade chocolate cookie dough.
> 
> ...



How funny!  After reading your very first post on the thread, my mind said "Dang Shimmie!  Can you make a weekly post like this?"  Great idea.  This wife is raising her hand.   Bring it on Shimmie!


----------



## MissYocairis (Jun 14, 2006)

er, uh....what about 36 year old divorcees who have a wonderful SO in their life?  can we get the goods?


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2006)

*Here I am! I didn't leave you.* Promise...

*1st Shimmie Lesson:*


*Warm-Up:*


First of all, relax. Always breathe (softly) and relax. This is your husband you're doing this for, so just breathe and relax. 


Softly extend your arms up and down. This is a stretching motion either standing or sitting. Do this 5 times. Then relax and breathe softly.


Let's stretch your legs a little. Place your hands on your hips and with a slight and SOFT bend in your knees, lounge your body from side â€“ to â€“ side. Do this for 10 counts (five lounges on both sides). Then relaxâ€¦ and breathe.


*Now for the Shimmie.* This is called a basic Shimmie or "Proper Shimmie" It's one of the first moves that we learn in Belly Dance. 


With your hands down and relaxed by your sides, softly bend your knees. ..


Now *'softly' *move your knees back and forth. Just back and forth and let your hips and your glutes go for the ride. 


Don't worry about the wiggle. It's a natural movement. Don't tighten up 'back there' with your *DerriÃ¨re*; just let it go along for the ride. C'mon, let it go  


Let your hands and arms relax and stay soft, *don't tense up*â€¦just let your arms flow naturally with the movements. 


You can walk with this Shimmie, talk with this Shimmie; wash dishes and do laundry with this Shimmie, 


You can do 'level' changes. Shimmie upâ€¦and â€¦Shimmie down. 

You can even make a circle with your hips and Shimmie all around. 


The movement is *all in your knees; a soft back and forth movement* and your hips and *DerriÃ¨re are along for the rideâ€¦naturally.  *


*It's a beautiful and soft movement. *
*Your husband will love watching you do this.*​ 
*Guess what?* You can write the Alphabet with a Shimmie. You can write your husband's name *and* even yoursâ€¦ 


*Guess else?* You can teach this to your husband.. Have a day of fun with him. 


Remember the feather Boas listed above? One is for you and the other is for *HIM*â€¦!


After you've practiced your Shimmie for a few days, it's time to teach your husband.  Practice your Shimmies in front of a mirror. 


*Do not worry about your body appearance. Get over that! I mean it!* 


Get over your body, it doesn't matter. Your husband Loves you and especially when your 'parts' are in movement. The Shimmie is a new movement to surprise him He will love it and YOU just the way you are.


*Prepare the atmosphere,* as you know best for the two of you. Music, dinner, even a movie. (Movies are very Romantic to interrupt and surprise your husband with something more entertaining.) And it's just for himâ€¦


*Wear your hair as you like it.* (Now this, you all have 'down'  ) Very Simple jewelry (it may get caught) and make-up, but some pretty earrings. 


Put on a *favorite summer top* and a pair of knit pants that you feel comfortable in. (No jogging pants, jeans, or sweatpants allowedâ€¦that's a no, no.) . 


*The pants have to 'HUG' your bottom.* Yesâ€¦HUG your bottomâ€¦your *DerriÃ¨re* (Your size does NOT matter â€“ He married you for that, anyway). Just dress up cute and sexy casual. 


While he's distracted with TV (or other), begin to prepare yourself for him. After getting dressed , take both feather Boas. Wrap one around your hips and tie it on the Side. Allow the extra length of it to hang. For this will accent your hip movements. 


Take the other feather Boa and loosely drape it *in front of you* around your upper shoulders towards the back and let both ends of the Boa hang in *Back* of you. 


For you will be taking t*his* *one* *off *(in a playful manner) to wrap around your husband's hips for *his* Shimmie lesson. 


*Start the music*â€¦ (better if your stereo has a remote). 


Now! Enjoy showing your Shimmie to your husband. 


Shimmie *up *and Shimmie *down*â€¦Shimmie all aroundâ€¦for it's all in loving fun for you and him.


I have *Many *other Shimmie moves to share and tummy and shoulder and handsâ€¦But this is just a start. Enjoy. 


You deserve to have fun together. Life is filled with too much stress and mess. 

Enjoy the beautiful gift of marriage that God has given as much as you can. 


I'll be back with the *Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough*â€¦and what to do with itâ€¦.Okay?  (I couldn't include it with this message...too many characters) 


Love to all of you, Married and Singleâ€¦   

"Shimmieâ€¦"


----------



## MzTami (Jun 14, 2006)

All I can say is WOW!!! I'm going to print this out and practice my Shimmie when I get home. 

Thanks Shimmie! I'm ready for the cookie dough lesson.....


----------



## hopeful (Jun 14, 2006)

Shaniquah said:
			
		

> *Hey Shimmie, can I add to this please?! I'm a hopeless romantic as well and have wooed my husband a time or two. Here's my addition:*
> 
> *Before your husband comes home, have a dish of fresh fruit, anything he likes. Include on that dish a dollop of cool whip, a small section of sugar and a small section of chocolate. When he comes home, meet him at the door and blindfold him. Lead him to the couch (or wherever), sit on him (facing him of course) and start feeding him. What happens next, well, that's up to you*


 
I love this!  This would drive my husband CRAZY!!!


----------



## hopeful (Jun 14, 2006)

Shimmie, I'll be celebrating my 19th wedding anniversary in a month.  Sign me up chica.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2006)

CantBeCopied said:
			
		

> er, uh....what about 36 year old divorcees who have a wonderful SO in their life? can we get the goods?


 
Hey, why not.  You're so unique that your shimmies 'Can't Be Copied'... 

Have fun and take notes.  I have many, many more.... 

Hugs...

Shimmie...


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2006)

hopeful said:
			
		

> Shimmie, I'll be celebrating my 19th wedding anniversary in a month. Sign me up chica.


 
Oooo, congratulations!  Many joys and blessings for you and your husband.  You need a special shimmie for this... 

"Shimmie..."


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2006)

MzTami said:
			
		

> All I can say is WOW!!! I'm going to print this out and practice my Shimmie when I get home.
> 
> Thanks Shimmie! I'm ready for the cookie dough lesson.....


 
You are more than welcome I have more to share and please, please share yours as well.   This is fun.... 

Don't forget to keep your kness 'soft' and it's a 'slight' bend in the knees, not a deep bend...

Hugs....

"Shimmie...


----------



## Shaniquah (Jun 14, 2006)

*Now see....this sounds great, but I think my husband will have me Shimmie-ing all over the house!! Can my knees take it, lol!!*



			
				hopeful said:
			
		

> I love this! This would drive my husband CRAZY!!!


 
*(HOPEFUL, congrats on the 19 years, hope I can make it too.) And be careful with the 'fruit seduction...'  you'll have his head spinning.*


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2006)

Shaniquah said:
			
		

> *Hey Shimmie, can I add to this please?! I'm a hopeless romantic as well and have wooed my husband a time or two. Here's my addition:*
> 
> *Before your husband comes home, have a dish of fresh fruit, anything he likes. Include on that dish a dollop of cool whip, a small section of sugar and a small section of chocolate. When he comes home, meet him at the door and blindfold him. Lead him to the couch (or wherever), sit on him (facing him of course) and start feeding him. What happens next, well, that's up to you*


 
Wow oh Wow !!! 

This is awesome and a wonderful thing to share.  Maybe we should have a Romance Board, here.  Husbands go through so much stress each day.  Even if they've behaving like 'Little Rascals', they are still precious and need to be loved...

Ladies, keep your ideas coming.  It's also very healing.  

*I love Romance...   So do husbands...*

"Hugs....
Shimmie...


----------



## ThickHair (Jun 14, 2006)

You are talking about the bellydancing shimmie correct???


----------



## MzTami (Jun 14, 2006)

Shaniquah said:
			
		

> *Hey Shimmie, can I add to this please?! I'm a hopeless romantic as well and have wooed my husband a time or two. Here's my addition:*
> 
> *Before your husband comes home, have a dish of fresh fruit, anything he likes. Include on that dish a dollop of cool whip, a small section of sugar and a small section of chocolate. When he comes home, meet him at the door and blindfold him. Lead him to the couch (or wherever), sit on him (facing him of course) and start feeding him. What happens next, well, that's up to you*


Oh My..how did I miss this? Great Idea!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2006)

Ladies, thank you.  I'm so happy this made you smile.  I have lots more to share.  I've been sharing this for so long with other Brides.

Help Notes:

Keep your knees soft.  Don't try to do a deep bend.  It just a slight and soft bend.  Without telling him why...ask your husband to massage your knees and you'll massage 'his' (wherever  ) in return.  He'll jump so fast you'll think he was a bullet.  

The Shimmie movement is just a soft movement of your knees going back and forth...softly, back and forth.  

Later, (next week's post) I will 'share' with you how to do a 'Glute' shimmie.  Your husband will Really go crazy with this one.  He won't be watching any sports after this...Ohhhh, nooooo...  What is it with men and our bottoms?  What?????

"Shimmie..."


----------



## Shaniquah (Jun 14, 2006)

*It's been a while since we've had romance in the house (kids will do that to you.) But ya'll are making me think again...but going along with what Shimmie said, you have to bring some of the 'beginning' of your relationship back - we lose so much so why not have fun again?! C'mon Shimmie, I know you have more girl because I do...so let's hear it.... *


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm going to have to keep up to date with this thread. I dont think I can let go of my inhibitions to try this for him, so I may just have to keep reading and see if I get the courage while doing so.

Another wifey.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2006)

Here's the Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough.  Do you think you can handle this one?  Are there kids anywhere around?  Go check first then I'll post it... 

It's Richly Chocolate Rated and I can't take any chances with being censored.  In the meantime, start writing down your favorite homemade chocolate chip cookie recipe.   

Can't wait to tell you about this one.   

_It's all about the 'Shimmie'....It's all about the Shimmie...It's all about the Shimmie..."  _

"Shimmie..."


----------



## Parvathi (Jun 14, 2006)

*Anxiously waits for more advice* :blondboob :blondboob


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2006)

trinidarkie1 said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to keep up to date with this thread. I dont think I can let go of my inhibitions to try this for him, so I may just have to keep reading and see if I get the courage while doing so.
> 
> Another wifey.


 
Come Here!  I mean it, Come Here!  This is your sister speaking to you...Come here.  

Trini:  You have all of what it takes to do this.  I was well over 200 Plus pounds when I started Belly Dancing and it did not stop me.  Do I still have more weight to loose, of course, I do.  But it never stopped me. 

And it won't stop you, Beautiful Lady.    It may not be about your size, for you may be a size 4 or a size 44.  It still doesn't matter.  There is no one in this world more beautiful to your husband than you are.  

When you're ready, let me know and I will coach you, all the way.   Pretty Lady, your husband will love seeing you Shimmie and it all just for him.  

Besides, I'll bet you have a number of Romantic tips that we can learn from you as well.  Come on, tell it and set me straight.  Cause' I'm still not married (yet) and I still need to learn some things... 

Love,

"Shimmie..."


----------



## Parvathi (Jun 14, 2006)

Shaniquah said:
			
		

> *Hey Shimmie, can I add to this please?! I'm a hopeless romantic as well and have wooed my husband a time or two. Here's my addition:*
> 
> *Before your husband comes home, have a dish of fresh fruit, anything he likes. Include on that dish a dollop of cool whip, a small section of sugar and a small section of chocolate. When he comes home, meet him at the door and blindfold him. Lead him to the couch (or wherever), sit on him (facing him of course) and start feeding him. What happens next, well, that's up to you*


 
Giirrrllllll   


Thanks for sharing this!!!!


----------



## Supergirl (Jun 14, 2006)

Shaniquah,

You and Shimmie are gonna start a fire today!  I love the fruit thing.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2006)

*The Mystery Unveils ...*
*Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough*​
All husbands must be present for this procedure.

Prepare your favorite Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough and place it in the refrigetor. (Hide it, so that it's not pre-eaten ) 

*Now:  While your husband is in the kitchen, allow him to see you do this:*

Ooops.....Um, did I just hear a child in the room with one of you?  Tell you what, I'll be back with these details in just a few minutes.  

This is Private Information...no children allowed... 

Love, Shimmie...

I'm coming back, this is too rich not to share with you. ​


----------



## Shaniquah (Jun 14, 2006)

*Thx Parvathi! That was a fun night  And trinidarkie, it took me a while to get comfortable around my husband, but I second what Shimmie says...he'll love it!*


----------



## dlewis (Jun 14, 2006)

Shimmie, you are so positive, in all your posts, and now this.

Waiting for more details.....................


----------



## Parvathi (Jun 14, 2006)

ShimmieGirl said:
			
		

> *The Mystery Unveils ...*
> 
> *Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough*​
> All husbands must be present for this procedure.​
> ...


Cat bit your tongue...in this case your hands?  

Stop playing games!


----------



## gn1g (Jun 14, 2006)

well let me add a tip.

It's hot as all get out here in Texas, and we keep the ceiling fan on so if you have one, place some flower petals (real or fake(wal-marts)) on the fan blades and let him turn the fan on, the petals will fall softly all over the room. and don't forget to deodarize the room.


----------



## Shaniquah (Jun 14, 2006)

*See there? After the fruit seduction, do the shimmie and make your man turn on the fan...Supergirl, where are the firemen!!!! :Blush2: *


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2006)

gn1g said:
			
		

> well let me add a tip.
> 
> It's hot as all get out here in Texas, and we keep the ceiling fan on so if you have one, place some flower petals (real or fake(wal-marts)) on the fan blades and let him turn the fan on, the petals will fall softly all over the room. and don't forget to deodarize the room.


 
This is very nice.  And I bet he thought that he made the fan do that (Tim the Tool Man Taylor...).  

This is a beautiful idea. 

Hugs, Shimmie...


----------



## gn1g (Jun 14, 2006)

Okay, one more,

If you make him a bath float a bottle in the water with a love note.  Along with his favorite song and drink.


----------



## Shaniquah (Jun 14, 2006)

*gn1g, I like that! I did something a little similar - I bought a small wooden box (very little) and made tiny scrolls with how I felt about him written on them for my husband.*


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2006)

Here is for Real Angels...

*The Mystery Unveils ...*
*Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough*​
All husbands must be present for this procedure.

Prepare your favorite Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough and place it in the refrigetor. (Hide it, so that it's not pre-eaten ) 

*Now: While your husband is in the kitchen, allow him to SEE you do this:*​ 

Take the cookie dough out of the fridge.
Let him see you eat a dab of it and just look at him and say, Hmmmm...
Pause and say nothing else.
Give him some...(Cookie dough that is)
Then bake just ONE large cookie.  Only one.
Put the rest of the cookie dough back into the fridge.  (I have something else for that in a later post...really, I do.)
While the cookie is baking, please don't let the cookie burn. 
Tell him to go relax or watch his favorite show or whatever it takes to keep him out of the kitchen.
Now, when the cookie is done, allow it to cool.
Here's my favorite part.
On one of your best plates (a large one) place the cookie on it.
Remember the business card in my first post?
Place one the cards onto the plate beside the cookie.
Have a cloth napkin folded with the plate.
Remember the flower in list on the post?
Place the flower over the Cookie
Now, wherever he is (watching TV, or in the tub, etc.) take the plate and place it beside him or on his pillow (you decide).
Next to the cookie, he will see the card that says:
_"Baby...Only for you"_
_Now, love him as only you can....and no one else.  _
_God has anointed you for this man; only you have what it takes to love him in all of the ways that he needs to be loved and respected._
Angels, one of the main things that keeps our husbands alert is 'Anticipation'.   

I am so sorry for 'dragging' this post out throughout this day.  But I had  special reasons why.  First to give us something joyful to share.  And it allowed more ladies to join in.  We all have different schedules.

Most of all, so that you could experience the thrill of anticipation.  It's nice.  And now you know how much more your husbands will enjoy it as well.  

God bless all of you.   Enjoy and together, let's keep the Romance in our hearts and marriages, alive and well.  

I have a late class tonight, so I may not see many of your replies until tomorrow morning.  But I'm still here to share more and more with you.  

Love to all of you...Married and Single...

"Shimmie..."


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2006)

Shaniquah said:
			
		

> *Thx Parvathi! That was a fun night  And trinidarkie, it took me a while to get comfortable around my husband, but I second what Shimmie says...he'll love it!*


 
Thanks Shaniquah...for everything you've shared.  We need this on this forum.  Life is stressful enough.  This takes off the edge for so many couples.   

And thanks to everyone else for all of your support.  I will still share as much as I know.  

Hugs...

Shimmie...


----------



## Shaniquah (Jun 14, 2006)

*Amen to that Shimmie!*


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2006)

ThickHair said:
			
		

> You are talking about the bellydancing shimmie correct???


 
Yes...correct... 

But I know other shimmies that I can share as well.  Hula, Polynesian...

"Shimmie..."


----------



## Mom23 (Jun 14, 2006)

I will add a tip...
After we have put our children to bed we usually take a shower sometimes seperately, sometimes together, but I always make sure I get out first. I go to the bedroom put on lotion and a little perfume, and light candles. I bought a thing of red ribbon and I cut a piece long enough to go around my neck with some extra to hang down and I make a bow. My hubby always enjoys his gift.


----------



## SocialWorker29 (Jun 14, 2006)

_***hurries, runs and grabs a towel, a boa, a pen and some paper.*****_ ...I'm late for class


----------



## blueabyss333 (Jun 14, 2006)

Mom23 said:
			
		

> I will add a tip...
> After we have put our children to bed we usually take a shower sometimes seperately, sometimes together, but I always make sure I get out first. I go to the bedroom put on lotion and a little perfume, and light candles. I bought a thing of red ribbon and I cut a piece long enough to go around my neck with some extra to hang down and I make a bow. *My hubby always enjoys his gift.*


 
Ohh girl, let him unwrap that gift!  (I'm still single.)


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2006)

Mom23 said:
			
		

> I will add a tip...
> After we have put our children to bed we usually take a shower sometimes seperately, sometimes together, but I always make sure I get out first. I go to the bedroom put on lotion and a little perfume, and light candles. I bought a thing of red ribbon and I cut a piece long enough to go around my neck with some extra to hang down and I make a bow. My hubby always enjoys his gift.


 
Ohhh, I like this.  Husbands love gifts, especially in the form of his wife...

Happy marriage to you .... forever

"Shimmie..."


----------



## MzTami (Jun 14, 2006)

*****Sorry for the class interruption********

Shimmie,

My husband said with that abrupt phone call....."baby, I love you," he thought I was being kidnapped.  

Continue on.......


----------



## Shaniquah (Jun 14, 2006)

*Ok, how about this one...tantalize him while he's on the phone - watching him squirm because he can't do anything to you is always fun *


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2006)

MzTami said:
			
		

> *****Sorry for the class interruption********
> 
> Shimmie,
> 
> ...


 
          Oh my goodness!  But aren't they cute with their reactions...

When I first read this reply from you, I was answering the phone (at work) and I just burst out laughing.  Thank goodness, I was able to pull it off, the caller knows me well, and he thought that I was just glad to hear from him. 

Kidnapped...Well now you get to go home and Kidnap him  

Hugs,

Shimmie...


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2006)

MzTami said:
			
		

> *****Sorry for the class interruption********
> 
> Shimmie,
> 
> ...


 
You ladies have made my day..


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2006)

Shaniquah said:
			
		

> *Ok, how about this one...tantalize him while he's on the phone - watching him squirm because he can't do anything to you is always fun *


 
Oh yes and with a Boa and a Shimmie... 

You have a heart full of Romance...

"Shimmie..."


----------



## Shaniquah (Jun 14, 2006)

****_*running out to get that BOA!!** * _*Shimmie, I will be looking for more, you know...*


----------



## dreamer26 (Jun 14, 2006)

"WOW" and I thought I was here just to get long hair, my husband just might get ..... well I'll leave it at that.

Thanks ladies good stuff.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2006)

Shaniquah said:
			
		

> ****_*running out to get that BOA!!** * _*Shimmie, I will be looking for more, you know...*


 
Two Boas...Two.  One for you and one for him...   

Have lots of fun...

"Shimmie..."


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2006)

blueabyss333 said:
			
		

> Ohh girl, let him unwrap that gift!  (I'm still single.)


 
Not for long.  Now you have notes...   And I know you're not letting all of this and all of you to go to waste... 

Hugs, Shimmie....


----------



## MissJ (Jun 14, 2006)

*saving this thread for when I get married*


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey, Shimmie, I am a newbie here and love the lessons. Now, I am not married yet, but not only will my hair be in check, but everything else will be on point (when "my husband" discovers me). Learning soooooooo much, thanks.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jun 14, 2006)

I just celebrated my 12 anniversary. This is such a wonderful and creative post. Thanks a lot for sharing all of this beautiful information. I sure do need it. 

This sort of thing will drive him crazy. I am going to share this information with my girl friends. Please keep it coming!!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm home early tonight.  All of you were on my heart because I omitted something. 

I needed to make this very important post for it refers to what every woman goes through. 

How do we keep the Romance going when He wants to make love and we just don't feel like it.   

We have ALL had those days, weeks, months...(no years , please).  

But ladies it's true and it happens for many reasons...hormones, emotions, he didn't take the trash out, again... Yes, we get mad at them and we 'lock up' and at times we lock up good and tight and hide the keys.  

Whatever the reason, we are just not in the mood.  We actually haven't given it a thought, let alone made plans for it.  Too much going on and then, 'Here he comes...our beloved, Mr. Frisky...full and raring to go and we want to give him a look..."Man you MUST be crazy"...Stoooopppp...Get off me'.  Baby, you see all this work I have to do...stooopppp.  Don't pinch me either."    (Ladies you know this scene all too well).

Okay, whatever it is that's in the way of the Romance, 'Drop it, Leave it, Let it Go!'   Drop it, NOW !!! 

This is what you do...

Whisper in his ear,_ "I hear you Baby. Come, help me get ready."  _

This is where you take him into the bathroom, ask him to help strip you down and the two of you relax in the tub together.  Or allow him to bath and relax you.   He'll be happy to.  Also, whisper love words to him.  

Such as:

"Hmmmm, thank you, Baby.  You're helping me to feel better"

Reach up and touch his face, look into his eyes and say nothing.  Just smile at him and 'blush' a little. LThen bury your head in his chest or shoulders and kiss him there and then, whisper, "I love you..."

Now, this is important.  *Please do not use bubble bath.*  It can be irritating; especially when you make love directly after taking a bubble bath.  It's not worth ruining the moments that you are sharing in love.

Instead of Bubble Bath, use powdered milk. I love powdered butter milk and coconut milk. You can purchase these at www.fromnaturewithlove.com  and they are not very expensive.  

Milk leaves your skin very soft and it's gentle on our 'tender parts'.  It also makes the tub easy to clean after a milk bath.  I have some other uses for this milk for skin care that I can share later.

This act of Romance is a bonding between you and your husband.  

For instead of him thinking and feeling rejected when you say you are tired, you are allowing him to experience the joy of relaxing you.  He is also able to see and feel what you are feeling and that you are sincere and it's not rejection after all. 

After the bath, allow him to dry you off.  Then the two of you just flow together in love.  After loving him, always whisper these two words into his heart_..._

_"More...Later". _

God bless you, angels.   Truly be blessed.   And know this, if marriage has to be work, then make it a job that you both enjoy doing.  The benefits are as high as the sky...Heaven.

Hugs to all,

"Shimmie..."


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Jun 14, 2006)

Lord, I wish I could 'shimmie.' I am stiffer than a stick! Plus, hubby just laughs at me when I try to booty dance for him- I need to take a hint.


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Jun 14, 2006)

Meant to add, Shimmie, you are wonderful


----------



## PoeticJustice (Jun 14, 2006)

Shimmie, you truly have a warm spirit and natural gift. This was very endearing even for someone like me who's been separated for 6 months.  But those who are happily married and with a SO this is very endearing.

**** Can one of the mods make this a sticky so it doesn't go anywhere!!  I'm gonna need to refer back to this when the mate of God's choice finds me


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2006)

Hibiscus30 said:
			
		

> Hey, Shimmie, I am a newbie here and love the lessons. Now, I am not married yet, but not only will my hair be in check, but everything else will be on point (when "my husband" discovers me). Learning soooooooo much, thanks.


 
Welcome and go girl! I love your name, because Hibiscus is one of my favorite flowers.  

It's always wise to be ready for marriage.  For when you are married, you won't feel so inhibited.  

May I share this with you?  When you and your husband come together for the first time, you'll be able to tell him, _"I saved this all for you..."_

Now, won't he be impressed with that alone?  Skill won't matter, but saving it for him will put him on top of the world.  

Wherever and whoever your husband is, pray for him as if you've already met him and know him.  Ask the Holy Spirit to guide you each day in prayer, as though you were all ready there by his side.  

Ask God to block all counterfeits from you; to allow no deceptive intruders to come knocking on the door of your heart, wasting your time and energy.   Let it be him only who comes and no other.  And ask God to confirm your husband and who he is before you release your heart and time to him. And let it be confirmed in his heart as well. You both must agree. 

Pray for every need that your future husband may have.  His health, his safety, his decisions, his travels, even the food that he eats.  Also, ask and thank God for 'casting the bond woman' out.   This means any female who has been a part of his life, past or present, who hinders his way from being with you.  

I thank God that He will keep you and your husband as the 'apple of His eye', keeping and sealing the path of life and destiny that the two of you are meant to share as man and wife.  No intruders are allowed.  

_"For this cause, shall a man leave his father and mother and cleave unto his wife, forsaking all others.  For whom God has joined together, let no man put asunder." _

For those women ashamed of their bodies,

_"The husband and wife were naked and they were not ashamed (Genesis 2:25)_ 

And from the Song of Solomon: _ "...he shall find no fault in thee"._

For you, Hibiscus 30, and for all others who read, married or single...above is my prayer for a happy marriage for each of you.  All promised from God's word.
 Amen and Amen....

Love, Shimmie....


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2006)

Bublnbrnsuga said:
			
		

> Meant to add, Shimmie, you are wonderful


 
And so are you...so...are...you.

You shared in your previous post about being stiff.  Well, Belly Dance can soften that.  And there are shimmies that are done with a stiff position.  One is called the straight leg shimmie.  You still have to soften your knees,  but it's the same back and forth movement.   

The Boa gives accent to your movement. He really won't notice any stiffness.  He will love just seeing your move...just for him.   

I suggested the Feather Boa because it's very light weight as opposed to the coin belts that Dancers wear.  I have belts that feel like a 5lb weight, but its because of the detail and the heavy beading on it. 

Try warm water baths.  This will soften your muscles.  Also ask your husband to give your body warm oil massages.  Olive oil is very good.  Tell he has a special surprise coming and the oil helps.  Your muscles will be less tense and your shimmies will follow very softly.  

Loving Hugs to you and your husband....

"Shimmie..."


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2006)

Justicewifey said:
			
		

> Shimmie, you truly have a warm spirit and natural gift. This was very endearing even for someone like me who's been separated for 6 months. But those who are happily married and with a SO this is very endearing.
> 
> **** Can one of the mods make this a sticky so it doesn't go anywhere!! I'm gonna need to refer back to this when the mate of God's choice finds me


 
The endearing one is you.  For even in the realm of your present life situation, you have not lost your heart.   You still have the life or Romance and the caring of others living within you.  

I have no doubt that you too, shall have love again.  And this time, forever true.  

Loving blessings to you, and these are not mere words.  They are words of life which live in the heart of you.  

There is a name for God in Hebrew, "Jehovah Shammah", meaning God is there.   And believe me, God is truly there with the mate of His choice for you, day by day bringing the two of you closer together.  For in Ephesians 2, God says, "...you have been brought nigh unto one another by the blood of Jesus."  

Please take care,

"Shimmie..."


----------



## Supergirl (Jun 15, 2006)

Shimmie,

This has been a very special thread.  You have something, I can't put my finger on it, but it's something special.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 15, 2006)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> Shimmie,
> 
> This has been a very special thread. You have something, I can't put my finger on it, but it's something special.


 
You have something too, Supergirl.  And if I'm ever in trouble, I have you coming to my rescue.  

The only thing special about me is the Love of God.  He's the One who lives and breathes in me.   Without Him, I am nothing.  And it's not hype.  

The mistakes I've made and the things that I've gone through in this life, there is absolutely no way that I could have handled any of it and be alive to tell it, if it were not for God.  

Whatever joy I can help bring to a person's heart, I am humbled.  For in this thread alone, I have been in a very humble place.  We all share so much in common and it brings us so much closer together...I have so much respect for each of you. 

It doesn't matter what we agree or disagree upon...'issues' can't overpower true sisterhood. We stiill have to be here for each other.  We still have something special that another needs.  Whatever I have, I will share.  That's my heart.

God bless you, Supergirl...

"Shimmie...."


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 15, 2006)

dontspeakdefeat said:
			
		

> I just celebrated my 12 anniversary. This is such a wonderful and creative post. Thanks a lot for sharing all of this beautiful information. I sure do need it.
> 
> This sort of thing will drive him crazy. I am going to share this information with my girl friends. Please keep it coming!!


 
I missed this, yesterday.  Happy anniversary to you and your husband.  

Celebrating the two of you has only just begun...the best is yet to come. And it's not just words.   Because for as long as life is flowing in the heart of you and your husband, you will always have something to celebrate.

Hmmmm, 'Don't Speak Defeat'....your name speaks your destiny.   For you are more than a 'conqueror' through Jesus Christ who loves you....

Amen...

"Love, Shimmie..."


----------



## Aubergold (Jun 15, 2006)

ShimmieGirl said:
			
		

> You have something too, Supergirl. And if I'm ever in trouble, I have you coming to my rescue.
> 
> The only thing special about me is the Love of God. He's the One who lives and breathes in me. Without Him, I am nothing. And it's not hype.
> 
> ...


 
AWwww that warmed by heart


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 15, 2006)

RavenIvygurl said:
			
		

> AWwww that warmed by heart


 
Hugs for you too... 

"Shimmie..."


----------



## rayne (Jun 15, 2006)

This thread is EXCELENT!!! Thanks Shimmie for starting it and thanks to everyone for sharing your ideas. I am soooooo uncreative when it comes to this type of stuff and I can use all of the help I can get. I've only been married for 3.5 years, but the romance has faded already  However, I'm determined to bring it back :wink2:


----------



## GinnyP (Jun 15, 2006)

MzTami said:
			
		

> *****Sorry for the class interruption********
> 
> Shimmie,
> 
> ...


Too Funny!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 15, 2006)

rayne said:
			
		

> This thread is EXCELENT!!! Thanks Shimmie for starting it and thanks to everyone for sharing your ideas. I am soooooo uncreative when it comes to this type of stuff and I can use all of the help I can get. I've only been married for 3.5 years, but the romance has faded already  However, I'm determined to bring it back :wink2:


 
There's more coming.  I'm starting another one tonight.  This is Father's Day weekend and I have some things to share that I hope all will be blessed with.  And it's very important to share as well.  It came to me in prayer this morning and I've been taking notes as they come into my heart.  

Gee Whiz, I have so many things to share.  Now I know one of the reasons why the Lord has opened my heart to this.  These threads will go on for a long, long, time...

I'll be home earlier tonight.  The Father's day post should appear not later than tomorrow morning.  I want to get it done before the weekend comes.  I have a prayer service tomorrow night, so tonight is for each of you.

I promise to consistant.  You are some of the most precious ladies that I know and we're in this together...helping each other get through life.  It's about more than Romance, it's about improving the quality of our lives and getting along better with one another.  For this thread has surely brought on a beautiful new relationship...with wonderful each of you. 

See you later tonight...new post for Father's Day...

Love and blessings,

""Shimmie..."


----------



## _lovelyness (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm completly at awe @ this thread !! It actually made my eyes well up with tears ! Shimmie, you are truly wonderful, and I can only say THANK YOU, THANK YOU for starting this.
I'm not married. I'm 24, and it's the first time I have a boyfriend. In the past I was too scared, childish, shy and insecure to give guys a chance, and I thought I would never ever get someone. But for some odd reason, the one I'm with now managed to break the wall I had built around myself. I still don't know how, and why it happened but it did ! I don't know if he's the one, but I want this relationship to blossom regardless. I want to wake up every morning and tell myself: How can I be a blessing in this boy's life today, and act upon it. I'm still clueless about many aspects of being a girlfriend and making a relationship work, so your tips and suggestions are excellent and come at the right time for me. I'm not yet ready to do all of them, but keep them coming !


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 15, 2006)

_lovelyness said:
			
		

> I'm completly at awe @ this thread !! It actually made my eyes well up with tears ! Shimmie, you are truly wonderful, and I can only say THANK YOU, THANK YOU for starting this.
> I'm not married. I'm 24, and it's the first time I have a boyfriend. In the past I was too scared, childish, shy and insecure to give guys a chance, and I thought I would never ever get someone. But for some odd reason, the one I'm with now managed to break the wall I had built around myself. I still don't know how, and why it happened but it did ! I don't know if he's the one, but I want this relationship to blossom regardless. I want to wake up every morning and tell myself: How can I be a blessing in this boy's life today, and act upon it. I'm still clueless about many aspects of being a girlfriend and making a relationship work, so your tips and suggestions are excellent and come at the right time for me. I'm not yet ready to do all of them, but keep them coming !


 
I'm so happy for you.  Please cherish yourself for you are truly the perfect woman that any man would be well pleased with.  

Be Happy...

"Love, Shimmie..."


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm starting a new thread tonight.   It will be titled:  "Wives "Part 2" - Loving His Body" .    It should be up by   10:00 p.m.    Blessing, Angels... Love, Shimmie


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jun 16, 2006)

ShimmieGirl said:
			
		

> I missed this, yesterday. Happy anniversary to you and your husband.
> 
> Celebrating the two of you has only just begun...the best is yet to come. And it's not just words. Because for as long as life is flowing in the heart of you and your husband, you will always have something to celebrate.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I am crying tears of joy.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 16, 2006)

dontspeakdefeat said:
			
		

> Thank you! I am crying tears of joy.


 
Gee whiz...and now, me too... But Happy tears...Happy tears...

" Love, Shimmie..."


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 4, 2006)

*Ressurrecting Marriages...*Those now and those to come.

I had much concern reading the pornography thread.  I want every marriage here to be a happy one.

That's my prayer for everyone here.  Happily Married...in Jesus.  That your husbands will love you as Jesus loves the 'Church.' 

As time allows and as the Lord leads me, I'll be adding more to the Romance threads...keeping it clean, but fun for everyone.  There's nothing dull about the Lord and the gifts of life and love that He has for us.  The world does not have it's hold on our lives and marriages.   

And in the name of Jesus, every woman reading this thread will be happily married.  OH do not jump back!  It is God's perfect will for you to be married.  Where does it say in His word that it is not so?  NO where!

Forget the numbers and statistics!!! Instead, focus on God.  And pray the *Prayer of Hannah*.  Dedicate the man that God gives you to the Lord.  Put him, NOW on God's 'D/L'...'Dedicated to the Lord.'  

Ask God to give you a marriage that gives Him glory. God loves these prayers.  He loves being asked for what seems impossible.  For then He is able to say, "your faith in me has pleased me."


----------



## melodee (Oct 4, 2006)

ShimGirl, I know that's right.

There's nothing greater than being uninhibited when it comes to pleasing your husband.

And it starts with the heart!!!

I'm glad to see this, because as Shimmie showed...it's never too late to put some spice into it.


----------



## melodee (Oct 4, 2006)

_lovelyness said:
			
		

> I'm completly at awe @ this thread !! It actually made my eyes well up with tears ! Shimmie, you are truly wonderful, and I can only say THANK YOU, THANK YOU for starting this.
> I'm not married. I'm 24, and it's the first time I have a boyfriend. In the past I was too scared, childish, shy and insecure to give guys a chance, and I thought I would never ever get someone. But for some odd reason, the one I'm with now managed to break the wall I had built around myself. I still don't know how, and why it happened but it did ! I don't know if he's the one, but I want this relationship to blossom regardless. I want to wake up every morning and tell myself: How can I be a blessing in this boy's life today, and act upon it. I'm still clueless about many aspects of being a girlfriend and making a relationship work, so your tips and suggestions are excellent and come at the right time for me. I'm not yet ready to do all of them, but keep them coming !


 
Hey lovleyness!!! 

Congrats on having a boyfriend.  I waited all through high school for the one and he's now my old man.  

Tread with caution on the loving part of this thread.  There is much temptation for two unmarrieds, even Chrsitian ones.  I think Shimmie and others have some sage words for how to stay in love with a man+on fire for Christ as well!  So take notes, but hide 'em away until it's that time! 

Be blessed girl.


----------



## melodee (Oct 4, 2006)

_lovelyness said:
			
		

> I'm completly at awe @ this thread !! It actually made my eyes well up with tears ! Shimmie, you are truly wonderful, and I can only say THANK YOU, THANK YOU for starting this.
> I'm not married. I'm 24, and it's the first time I have a boyfriend. In the past I was too scared, childish, shy and insecure to give guys a chance, and I thought I would never ever get someone. But for some odd reason, the one I'm with now managed to break the wall I had built around myself. I still don't know how, and why it happened but it did ! I don't know if he's the one, but I want this relationship to blossom regardless. I want to wake up every morning and tell myself: How can I be a blessing in this boy's life today, and act upon it. I'm still clueless about many aspects of being a girlfriend and making a relationship work, so your tips and suggestions are excellent and come at the right time for me. I'm not yet ready to do all of them, but keep them coming !


 
Hey lovleyness!!! 

Congrats on having a boyfriend.  I waited all through high school for the one and he's now my old man.  

Tread with caution on the loving part of this thread.  There is much temptation for two unmarrieds, even Chrsitian ones.  I think Shimmie and others have some sage words for how to stay in love with a man+on fire for Christ as well!  So take notes, but hide 'em away until it's that time! 

Be blessed girl.


----------



## kweenameena (Oct 4, 2006)

Geez.....this is my first time reading this post and I had to go kiss my husband in the middle of reading it. It just made me fall in love all over again. Come on, Shimmie. Give us some more!!!!!!!


Also, it's nice to see sooo many other women that are married on here. I definitely need a  marriage mentor. Maybe we can start that on LHCF. All of the women who have been married for awhile can be examples and points of reference for all of us youngins who haven't been married that long. Maybe I can learn how to have patience with my man. Okay let me stop hijacking this post!!!!  Back to you, Shimmie!!!


----------



## Radianthealth (Oct 4, 2006)

I did the phone message "pause...Baby...pause...I Love you" today, my Husband loved it!!! 

I love thinking of creative things to spark my hubby's interest.  Two Examples Below:

1.  When I leave and go out of town, I make up the bed and leave my sweetly scented sexy undies on his pillow.  When he lays down at night he is reminded of me...and can't wait for me to return from my trip.

2.  I like to leave nice notes in places for him to find.

When I think of more...and test them out, I will post


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 4, 2006)

kweenameena said:
			
		

> Geez.....this is my first time reading this post and I had to go kiss my husband in the middle of reading it. It just made me fall in love all over again. Come on, Shimmie. Give us some more!!!!!!!
> 
> Also, it's nice to see sooo many other women that are married on here. I definitely need a marriage mentor. Maybe we can start that on LHCF. All of the women who have been married for awhile can be examples and points of reference for all of us youngins who haven't been married that long. Maybe I can learn how to have patience with my man. Okay let me stop hijacking this post!!!!  Back to you, Shimmie!!!


 
*Here's Another One Just for You, Precious One:*

Take his favorite fruit juice, or homemade herbal ice tea, or fresh lemonade and freeze it in an ice cube tray.  

(If you can find a heart shaped tray, it's perfect for heart-shaped ice cubes.  You can purchase a heart shaped candy mold from a craft store like 'Michaels' Arts and Crafts or other type of craft store).  Jello molds are good, and feel free to use any shaped mold or ice cube tray you like.  Just have fun.

Now, when the cubes are frozen, take a very nice glass (crystal stemware, or a nice glass of your choice) fill the glass with the cubes.  

Place the glass on a nice crystal plate and with little petals of flowers or frozen grapes or fresh *unfrozen* strawberries.  With a very nice napkin (your choice of color, design or paper/cloth), take the glass of cubes and place it on the table beside him, with a note that says,

_"When this melts, I'm all yours."_  *Or* you can whisper the same message to him in his ear.   After delivering the message, go and prepare yourself to be with him for the rest of the night.  

*Warning:*  He may head to the microwave with the glass of ice cubes for a quick 'melt-down'.      Either way, enjoy your husband.  God's gift to you.

*Why go through all the bother of the ice cubes?* 

Anticipation is a wonderful element for marriage.  It's giving both you and your husband something 'fun' to look forward to.  It takes away from the 'ordinary' - same ole, same ole of sex maybe or maybe not tonight.  

It also perks him up if he's the kind who watchs TV and falls asleep.  He'll stay awake knowing and wondering what you have planned for him tonight.

*FYI:*  More Ice - More time for you to prepare   If he falls asleep while your prepare, wake him gently with the ice...not harshly...but gently _arouse_ him from his sleep.  (Use your imagination ).


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 4, 2006)

trimbride said:
			
		

> I did the phone message "pause...Baby...pause...I Love you" today, my Husband loved it!!!
> 
> I love thinking of creative things to spark my hubby's interest. Two Examples Below:
> 
> ...


 
See, now that's what I'm talking about.  Trimbride you have so much beauty in you to offer.   We have our own -- not the world's to keep our husbands excited and interested. 

Happy marriage to you, Angel. God's blessings upon you and your husband forever.  THANK YOU.  You are helping other wives and future wives far more than you realize.  

Wives ONLY can do this.  Wives to be ... Just be ready. 
Take notes.  This *will *happen for you.  Yes it will.  We are all in agreement for all to be happily married.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 19, 2009)

Especially for you, Beautiful Wives... Enjoy your wonderful husbands. 

May the blessings of the Lord always abound toward you and your marriage.   

May the blessings of the Lord give you a new awakening of one another's growth and adapt to each other's needs and how to abide.

May the blessings of the Lord give you wisdom in all things and uncommon favor in all that you aspire to do.

May the blessings of the Lord give you more health, more prosperity, more life abundantly.

May the Covenant blessings of the Lord always be upon your marriage in the most intimate of times that you will share and cherish and savor forever.

Beloved wives, you are the head and not the tail, you are above only and not beneath, you are the one and only adored by your husband, his queen, his treasure, you are....... His wife forever. 

In Jesus's name, Amen and Amen. 


Wives, while he is sleeping, gently 'kiss his eyes' and allow your spirit of love and prayers to transcend into his heart..... as he sleeps...guard him with your loving, living prayers, which keep him alive and well.  Safe from the enemy's harm...all his life long.   

In Jesus's name, Amen.


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm not married yet but bookmarking this thread for referrence when the time is right.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 20, 2009)

Gotta buy an journal...
Taking notes!


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 20, 2009)

topsyturvy86 said:


> I'm not married yet but bookmarking this thread for referrence when the time is right.


 


prettyfaceANB said:


> Gotta buy an journal...
> Taking notes!


 
I'm praying now that God blesses both of you with Godly, Loving, Adoring Husbands who will cherish you forever and ever.  

Oh!   And he has plenty of money too, for a home Dance Studio.   

And for plenty of hair care products.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 20, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> I'm praying now that God blesses both of you with Godly, Loving, Adoring Husbands who will cherish you forever and ever.
> 
> Oh! And he has plenty of money too, for a home Dance Studio.
> 
> And for plenty of hair care products.


 

You just listed my perfect man....

I cant wait for my studio so I can  :reddancer:



....and deluxe bathroom for doing my future waistlength hair....


----------



## shae101s (Mar 20, 2009)

*proceeds to jot down notes for future referencing...emhmm,*
when I have one I can have these tips on hand


----------



## momi (Mar 20, 2009)

What a welcome blast from the past!

This is your ministry Shimmie!


----------



## Kismet79 (Mar 20, 2009)

Shimmie,

Thank you so much for this post!!!  We're celebrating our 6 month anniversary today      (9/20/08) and my husband is going to get the treat of his life! Umm-- hmmm, yup, all of that!


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 20, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> You just listed my perfect man....
> 
> I cant wait for my studio so I can :reddancer:
> 
> ...


The BATHROOM!   How could I forget the luxery bathroom!  

I love bathrooms; I love to decorate them.  

Here's one with a fireplace:     I'd get married just to be here... 






Kohler


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 20, 2009)

Kismet79 said:


> Shimmie,
> 
> Thank you so much for this post!!! We're celebrating our 6 month anniversary today (9/20/08) and my husband is going to get the treat of his life! Umm-- hmmm, yup, all of that!


 
 

Congratulations!    

Happy Anniversary to both of you!


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 20, 2009)

momi said:


> What a welcome blast from the past!
> 
> This is your ministry Shimmie!


 

I thank God for you too, momi...


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Mar 20, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> I'm praying now that God blesses both of you with Godly, Loving, Adoring Husbands who will cherish you forever and ever.
> 
> Oh! And he has plenty of money too, for a home Dance Studio.
> 
> And for plenty of hair care products.


 
A big Amen to every single one of that!!


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Mar 20, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> The BATHROOM! How could I forget the luxery bathroom!
> 
> I love bathrooms; I love to decorate them.
> 
> ...


 
What an awesome bathroom!


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 20, 2009)

topsyturvy86 said:


> What an awesome bathroom!


 
Look at these ..... 




http://www.calfinder.com/ideas/bathroom-remodeling/bathroom-window-treatment#


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Mar 20, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Look at these .....


 
Whoa!! I like very much. I can just imagin myself in that second bathroom


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Mar 21, 2009)

Not married yet however, this is pretty cool.=).


----------



## joy1181 (Mar 22, 2009)

going back to what you said earlier what does the "casting the bond woman" mean in more detail please... tia


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 22, 2009)

joy1181 said:


> going back to what you said earlier what does the "casting the bond woman" mean in more detail please... tia


 It's what Sarah did to Hagar.   Sarah was Abraham's 'legal' wife; Hagar was the 'bond' woman (the 'other woman', the one interfering with Sarah's peace).   

The 'Promise' (the Covenant) was made by God to Abraham and Sarah to bring forth the "Promised" Child (Issac) who was the beginning of the Bloodline of Jesus. 

In Galatians Chapter 3, the scripture is quoted, "Cast the bond woman out' (for the 'Promise does not belong to her).  

Whenever I pray for a marriage when there's an 'outside' person intruding or hindering Marriage peace, I pray this scripture.   I also pray it in other situations, such as men who are involved with the 'wrong' women.  This can hinder his path to be with the real woman that he belongs to.  

However it applies in a given situation, I pray this scripture and I've never seen it to fail.  

Cast the bond woman (the trouble maker; hinderance of Destiny) out!

Blessings to you...


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 23, 2009)

topsyturvy86 said:


> Whoa!! I like very much. I can just imagin myself in that second bathroom


 
Me too. 

Beautiful thread as always Shimmie!


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 23, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> Me too.
> 
> Beautiful thread as always Shimmie!


 
Thank you,  Precious Butterfly.... Abundant Love and Blessings abound toward you.


----------



## Pooks (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm going to be a married lady God's willing by the end of June.  This post is serious! Shimmie TIA (from my fiance) 

Shimmie, you are blessing many women and their marriages just from the way you write these posts so prayerfully, you can feel the way God wanted love to be shared within a marriage, physically and otherwise flowing through.

God bless you Shimmie and all the other ladies who've shared their tips.

  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 24, 2009)

pookiwah said:


> I'm going to be a married lady God's willing by the end of June. This post is serious! Shimmie TIA (from my fiance)
> 
> Shimmie, you are blessing many women and their marriages just from the way you write these posts so prayerfully, you can feel the way God wanted love to be shared within a marriage, physically and otherwise flowing through.
> 
> ...


*Beautiful Pookiwah*

**

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!  *

**

*on your*

**

*June Wedding *

* *

*I wish you every joy and happiness that God and Life can give.*

*Blessings on your handsome husband-to-be... *

*You'll have him doing this everyday*

**

*He won't be able to get home from work*

*soon enough just to be with You, His Beautiful Bride*

*To God be the Glory, Forever and ever*

*Amen*

**​


----------



## Pooks (Mar 24, 2009)

Shimmie you are such a sweetheart.  Thank you!


God also bless you and your sweetheart richly!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 19, 2014)

Supergirl said:


> Shaniquah,
> 
> You and Shimmie are gonna start a fire today! I love the fruit thing.


 
  Hi Supergirl....  

I was a hot mess back then...     I obviously had nothing else better to do than write love notes.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 19, 2014)

Supergirl said:


> Shimmie,
> 
> This has been a very special thread. You have something, I can't put my finger on it, but it's something special.


 
Supergirl....

This comment from you ... "I _*n e v e r*_ forgot it'.   It came from a Woman of God (you) whom I knew had (still has) the 'Gift' of discerning spirits. 

By your gentle assuring words, I was 'safe' to continue --- 'Here'. 

I was on a 'roll'... I was 'flying' non-stop.  

_All for Marriage - Precious Jewel_


----------

